# Eku Bo Forms DVD?



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good source for a DVD on Eku Bo(oar)?

I see that Panther has one.  Does anyone know if it's any good?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 6, 2008)

You can find an Eku form on the first Kobudo video from Tsunami productions www.dragon-tsunami.org. It was, I believe, done by Matayoshi sensei from Okinawa. Have not seen the Panther video.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll check that out.

Thanks!


----------



## Victor Smith (Sep 6, 2008)

You might also check out youtube:

Chiken Sunakake no Eku  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dfTIOYJ80 

Introduction to the Ieku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrW0emOn0gw&feature=related 
Ieku Handling, Exercises and Stances http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psqc06USt-8&feature=related 
Ieku Hojo-undo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrgj4i4fYDg&feature=related 
Ieku Kata http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbURUU0_pZc 
Ieku Kata Bunkai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9FG1WcXNU 

From the superior series Ryukyu Kobudo
 (part four) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VrGuI5r3Lg&feature=related 

my favorite: 
Iko Iko - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D21nsqe0F-4


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll have to check those out at a friends house, I'm still on dial up.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrluckyman (Sep 6, 2008)

What Eaku Kata are you looking for?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Mrluckyman said:


> What Eaku Kata are you looking for?


To be honest, I'm not sure.  I've seen a couple of different ones that I'd like to learn eventually, but I don't recall the names.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 7, 2008)

The panther video is good also, it is also matayoshi style though so one or the other on that both are good.  Really I would find a good kobudo instructor to teach you a eku kata though.  Eku is one of those weapons that is pretty unique and Sensei Sony is not the best teacher imho and really should be a second step option.


----------

